# crappie under 1097 (conroe)



## nammie (Oct 8, 2007)

when will they be there if they aren't already?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm not fishing that lake But they are moving deeper with this weather. I like them on brush piles in 9' of water a few weeks ago.:cheers:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

There will be a few there year around but, Late Dec, Jan. and Feb. have always been the better time of the year for me under the bridge. Tip a limtruese jig with a live minnow and drop it all the way to the bottom and then come up a crank or two. move that between the pilings in 27-35 feet of water and wait for the thump.


----------



## nammie (Oct 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

nammie said:


> bump


Yep, that's how it will feel. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw a guy out there the tuesday before Thanksgiving that hammered them on little chartreuse jigs.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I always find the bite under the bridge is usually a very soft pick up with the fish moving upward with your bait. Fish as light a line as you can and if your line goes slack pick up line quickly and be ready to set the hook.....Minnow on a drop shot rig also work if you aren't an artificial lover....


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Bozo said:


> There will be a few there year around but, Late Dec, Jan. and Feb. have always been the better time of the year for me under the bridge. Tip a limtruese jig with a live minnow and drop it all the way to the bottom and then come up a crank or two. move that between the pilings in 27-35 feet of water and wait for the thump.


 has anyone tried the little minnow looking gulps on a jighead for crappie??


----------



## nammie (Oct 8, 2007)

do yall think there will be there monday 01/05/2009


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Report on another forum had a guy catching 15 yesterday under the bridge in 30' of water....I usually fish the ends but looks like they are way deep at this point...


----------



## Crappieattitude (Jan 6, 2009)

Crappie are under the bridge. You just need to find what water depth they are in and how deep they are. They move up and down as the weather changes. Here are some fish caught the past few weeks.


----------



## Crappieattitude (Jan 6, 2009)

One more.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

If memory serves, the 14th bridge piling from the Conroe side is the one! And use a weight on bottom with double dropper loops rig!


----------



## Crappieattitude (Jan 6, 2009)

This time of the year the can be anywhere on the bridge. Its all about what depth the are at.


----------

